# weird hookup issue



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

this may seem weird but this is what i am trying to do, dont know if it can be done but here it goes.

first i have my preouts from my marantz reciever hooked up to 3 behringer amps, 1 for the fronts, 1 for the rears, 1 channel for the center and 1 channel for the sub on the other amp, total watts 4400, now i also have a mixer that i would like to hook up for just playing music from the cd player through the mixer to the front amp, is it possible to split the front amp channel inputs of the amp maybe using a y cable ) so i can switch between playing my home theater and also playing my cd's.

the only reason i would like to do this is becouse sometimes i host some major parties ( a couple hundred people ) and dont want to start rewiring my amps, or would this wreck the gear

my front amp is a behringer epq2000, rear amp is a epq1200, and for the sub and center is also an epq1200

any help would be appreciated


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It would be better to switch the inputs than paralleling them with Y cables. The reason is that the equipment that is off may load down the equipment that is on. If the output impedance of the mixer is high enough (not likely) you may be able to do it since the input impedance of the receiver will be high.

Why not use a simple A-B switch? You can get one easily for $20 or maybe less.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

do they make those a-b switch's for xlr cables, since that is what i am using


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

ok what i found out, should have done this earlier was is that it is fine to run two outputs into 1 input of the behringer am as long as it is the same ( xlr, 1/4" or rca ) so using the xlr y cable will be fine


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Who told you that? It’s generally accepted that “y”ing two pieces of equipment to a single input is a bad idea. It’s not the same as splitting an output.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ArnoldNL (Jan 9, 2013)

Get a switchbox (even Behringer (couch) makes 'em). But why not hook up your Home Cinema player and your cd player to your mixer and possibly use your auxilaries to distribute to your amps?


----------



## Trine Records (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, here's what I would do if you mixer is stereo; pre amp out to mixer L/R in, CD player outs to mixer L/R ins, mixer L/R out to amp
that will allow you total control


----------

